# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Spiders eating spiders

## Malarkey

Hello -

What do spiders symbolize in dreams?  Last night I had a weird one where, twice, in my apartment, I saw a big black tarantula eating a smaller (but still sizable, as spiders go, just not tarantula big), roundish, flattish spider that was sort of speckled yellow and blue.  

Any thoughts?  Thanks!
Patrick

----------

